# TV commercials still louder than shows(?!)



## Maythorn (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd heard that this was going to stop and not be allowed not too long ago but I still have to turn the TV down several notches at the commercial break.  This is with any channel, too.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 3, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> I'd heard that this was going to stop and not be allowed not too long ago but I still have to turn the TV down several notches at the commercial break.  This is with any channel, too.


There's a certain date they have until they have to comply, but I can't remember when that is. Let me look it up...

Yep, not until December 2012... So we still have a while to wait... 


> Come December 2012, when the CALM Act takes effect, those commercials that blare at a much louder volume than the shows will be history.


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 4, 2012)

I always mute the commercials...


----------



## heyjude (Mar 4, 2012)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> I always mute the commercials...



That's what we do at my house too.

The commercials aren't nearly so bad as how loud some of the stores at the mall like Hollister and Abercrombie play their music. The kids who work there are going to lose some hearing. :shock:


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree they are loud and sometimes they're annoying. But there's been some commercials I've been seeing lately that make me laugh. So I don't mind watching them. However, I do not want a rescue panther for home security.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 4, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> However, I do not want a rescue panther for home security.



Why not?   

We are selective muters at my house. Some the the commercials we un-mute are the Geico commercials, the Old Spice commercials, and anything else that looks to be as creative and funny as those.


IrishLass


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I need lots of sleep to be able to function the next day. I have enough problems with the dogs interrupting my sleep. At least, I don't have to worry about them eating me during the night.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 5, 2012)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> I always mute the commercials...


 I'm too busy on interesting sites, like this one, to even notice the ads.  I find there are way more important things for me to be bothered by.  Plus ...without ads, we'd be paying loads ... and then most of won't have TV ... nope not worth spending my time on!


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 5, 2012)

I always thought it would be cool to have some gizmo that can sense when you go to commercial by the suddenly increased volume, and then automatically mute it. I had a television that was supposed to equalize the volume when it suddenly changed but frankly I don't think it ever really worked


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 5, 2012)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> Maythorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay at least the whole thing didn't get overridden by advertisers.  They're giving it all they've got until, I guess.  It's not the ads themselves so much, it's the shouting out of them people with normal hearing don't appreciate.  

When I watch a movie on THIS I see those loud attorney ads repeated over and over. There are only a few commercials that I like.  That one Subway one where the guys do paper, rock, scissors with little boys' voices is definitely cute.  Otherwise, mute or down to about 5 volume. :wink:


----------



## drewmax (Dec 18, 2012)

It is really annoying to hear those super loud advertisements. The FCC says that the single biggest criticism it receives is about the exceedingly loud sound of ads on TV and radio. How annoying is it to just get the baby to sleep only to have it awakened by a blisteringly noisy commercial? On Dec. 13 the CALM law went into impact. Under that law, it is a federal breach for broadcasters, cable operators and satellite providers to have the volume up too high during advertisements.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Dec 18, 2012)

Sure TV commercials are annoying. But what really freaks me out are the ads that _follow_ me around on the internet :shifty: 
 :shh: i think i hear them coming......lol


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 18, 2012)

On the THIS channel attorney ads for pelvic mesh device lawsuits run right into the ones about the birth control pill Yas.  Are interrupted mid-sentence by each other.   And those ads where they repeat toll free numbers 3-4 times are too much.  One says after, didya call yet?!


----------

